# what is the name of this sand



## Rainynet (May 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone.
I have been a long time reader in here, but this is my first topic I hope you can help me.
I want to know what is the name of the sand in the picture and is it for freshwater tanks.
thanks in advance
http://yfrog.com/3oimg1693copyj


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't remember seeing that before. No name handy but to me it would not be sand but very small gravel??? As to use, it should be fine for freshwater even if used in saltwater before. In my experience the sand/gravel makes little difference in freshwater as far as PH,GH, KH but is more a factor in how the fish treat it and how it works with filters. Sand is the part of rocks which has not yet dissolved after possibly hundreds of years in the water so I feel it will not dissolve enough to change my tank in any way I will notice.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That looks like what I use in all my tanks, I love it. It is called Reef Base. The size of nonpareils or the LFS guys call it birdseed, but it is really smaller than birdseed.


----------



## Rainynet (May 21, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> That looks like what I use in all my tanks, I love it. It is called Reef Base. The size of nonpareils or the LFS guys call it birdseed, but it is really smaller than birdseed.


Thanks for the answer Sir,
I got the sand from a friend in white flour bag and he doesn't know the name.
Anyway Sir, do you think this better than the silica sand (PFS) to setup an African cichlid tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As stated I love it and have it in all my tanks. It's perfect for Africans. It is aragonite so it will buffer your pH. It also works well with a gravel cleaner so none of the problems with sand getting sucked up. The fish love to dig in it and the peacocks even sift it through their gills a little.

I don't know if it's better than pool filter sand, but I'd say equal. Except it's way more expensive. I am actually going to try pool filter sand in one tank as I replant it in the next couple of weeks.

Nice gift from your friend. :thumb: Just make sure it was not used in a marine tank and the marine organisms are not still alive in it. :lol:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Rather than wonder if there is anything living in any used equipment or material I reuse, I sterilize everything before I use it. When you don't exactly know what might be there, it is easier to make sure. Some things that "might" be there are snail eggs, disease cysts which form a hard shell to survive when they dry up, mouse droppings and just plain old bugs that may have gotten in. Covering it with water and added a cup of plain old household bleach to soak overnight will give you the peace of mind of knowing there are no bad things left. Bleach is one of the most commonly used disinfectants in water treatment and food handling. Rinse it out and then air dry and all the chlorine will be gone. I consider it a way to start with a blank rather than dealing with potential worries. Snails are a nuisance to get rid of if they get started.


----------



## bpoulin (Jul 4, 2010)

PfunMo said:


> Snails are a nuisance to get rid of if they get started.


Drop a few pennies in the tank, snails can't handle the copper, also I've been told use some reef salt, not much, and it'll kill them off too.


----------

